# Fahrrad-Rutenhalter



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Angler.

Da ich immer mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln fahre wollte ich mir eine Halterung selber bauen. Sonst habe ich immer die Rute in den Gepäckkorb gesteckt jedoch ist mir das zu unsicher. Außerdem bekommt der Griff hässliche Druckstellen.

Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## wobbler68 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

Hallo
Einfach an den Gepäckkorb HT Rohre(40-50mm),gibts im Baumarkt anschrauben.
Das HT Rohr für die Rolle ausscheiden fertig.

Ein Rohr mit Verschluß für die Rutenständer und Kescher nicht vergessen.

MFG

       Alex


----------



## FangeNichts5 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

Benutzt du Tele- oder Steckruten?

Steckruten binde ich meistens an den Rahmen des Fahrrads, ist eig. ganz einfach.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

@ Der_Baer_2008

Anbei 'n paar Bilder meines Ruten-Transportrohres am Fahrrad .

Es besteht aus einem 75er Kunststoff-Regenrohr aus'm Baumarkt , unten mit einem dazu erhältlichen Blind-Stopfen verschlossen , den ich mit Reparatur-Klebeband gegen Herrausrutschen gesichert habe ,...... unten am tiefsten Punkt des Stopfens ist noch eine kleine Bohrung , so das Regenwasser ablaufen kann .

Das Rohr ist mit passenden Kabelbindern am Fahrradrahmen und den Gepäckträgerstreben bombenfest und dauerhaft befestigt(Kabelbinder mit Wasserpumpen,-oder Kombizange fest zusammenziehen, mit Seitenschneider dann abkneifen) .

Den Schlitz für den Rollenfuß oben habe ich mit Trennscheibe und Fräser mittels meines "Dremels" ausgearbeitet ,..... im Laufe der Zeit hat er sich zusammengezogen , kann aber leicht auseinander gedrückt werden , um die Spinnrute einzuführen , so ist sie sogar noch gegen Herrausrutschen gesichert .

Neben einer Steckrute paßt noch ein kleiner Klappkescher oder ein großer , zerlegbarer Karpfenkescher hinein .

Dieses Rohr ist ausschließlich für's Spinnangeln konzipiert , meine kompakte Ködertasche(von LIDL) wird dann mit Gummiseilen quer auf den Gepäckträger geschnürt .

Zum Ansitzangeln mit mehreren Ruten könnte man beidseitig ein Rohr anbringen(oder vielleicht auch auf einer Seite zwei Rohre hintereinander , die dann mit Klebeband und/oder Poppnieten verbunden werden) , bei entsprechender Anordnung der Schlitze für den Rollenfuß könnte man so wohl bis zu drei Ruten nebst Kescher oder zwei Ruten , Kescher und eventuell sogar einen kleineren Angelschirm mitführen . 

Da die Rohre nach schräg hinten weisen , passt auf den Gepäckträger ja noch eine kleinere Zubehör-Kiste , ein kleiner Faltstuhl dürfte auch noch 'raufpassen .

Man muß dann natürlich beim Besteigen des Rades das Bein etwas strecken , ......oder man benutzt ein Damenrad:q !

Das "Angelfahrrad" leistet mir beim Spinnangeln in den Hamburger Stadtgewässern gute Dienste , ......zur Anfahrt lade ich es nebst Angelsachen hinten in den Kombi ,...... der Wagen wird dann in der Stadt strategisch günstig(und umsonst) geparkt , und ich kann verschiedene Gewässer und Angelstellen innerhalb kurzer Zeit bequem erreichen und muß nicht immer einen Parkplatz in Gewässernähe suchen , was in der Großstadt oft sehr , sehr zeitaufwändig und absolut nervig sein kann .

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

@ diemai: Sehr gut, perfekt danke.

Habe ein "gut erhaltenes" Damenrad mit vorne und hinten einem Korb drauf  Nur was für die Rute hat mir noch gefehlt. Werde es so machen und dann mal ein Bild hochladen.

Nochmal danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Aitor (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab das gleiche Problem gehabt...Habe zuerst auch überlegt aus so nem Abwasserrohr eine Halterung für die Rute zu bauen...das bringt dir nur was, wenn du über geteerte Straßen fährst, sobald du über holpriges Terrain fährst springen dir früher oder später die SIC Einlagen der Ringe raus...das ist ziemlich beschi**en. Hab vor einiger Zeit ne passable Alternative gefunden. Bei Gerlinger gibts nen Schultergurtsystem mit Klettverschluss. Damit kannst du die Ruten im Stofffutteral ohne Probleme transportieren. Einfach die beiden Klettverschlüße oben und unten über den Stofffutteral kletten und das ganze Ding über die Schulter hängen. Fertig.


----------



## Brummel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

Hallo#h,

also ich kann Aitor da nur zustimmen, solche Konstruktionen sind für angenehm zu befahrende Wege ganz brauchbar.
Hatte selbst mal Ähnliches im Einsatz, mit dem von Aitor beschriebenen Effekt, kaputtes Angelzeug, durcheinander gewirbelte Kleinteile, schaumige und fast schon explosive Brause....
Letzten Endes bin ich doch wieder dazu übergegangen mir die Ruten über den Rücken zu schnallen. Hier muß ich um zu meinen bevorzugten Angelstellen zu kommen kilometerweise über so aus einzelnen Betonplatten zusammengelegten Dammwegen radeln. Ich kenne jede einzelne Platte schon beim Vornamen, ob das Fahrrad vorne und hinten gefedert ist oder nicht|supergri.
Das Befahren derselben mit KFZ ist verboten, die "Einfahrgenehmigung" kostet ein Vermögen (Nationalpark), dafür kommt man zu ruhigen Stellen die nicht so überlaufen sind von Anglern und findet immer einen Platz.
Darum würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Wege die Du fahren mußt genau ansehen und je nach dem entscheiden ob Du die Ruten ans Rad schnallst oder lieber auf den Buckel nimmst.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## haigererangler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

Danke, ihr habt mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht  
bin eigentlich immer mit meinem neuen Fahrrad zum Angeln, mit ganzem Gepäck gefahren (habe meine 2kürzesten ruten genommen, einen kescher, eine packung hacken, 2posen, 2wirbel und das wars auch) das war immer dumm, ich wollte dann was anderes testen und konnte nicht. 
jetzt hab ich mir überlegt, das alte Fahrrad von meinem Bruder zunehmen und da ein/zwei rohre dran machen und ein Korb ect wo ich meine Zubehörtasche hintun kan.
Vorteile: 
es wird bequemer (das neue Fahrrad von mir ist ein dirtbike) 
ich beschädige mein fahrrad nicht mehr. 
ich muss nicht immer ein rucksack anziehen, wo die ruten nen meter hoch rausgucken. 
Nachteile: 
das Fahrrad sieht schei*e aus , aber egal.


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fahrrad-Rutenhalter*

@ Brummel , @ Aitor

Kann eure Bedenken verstehen , ........aber wie schon erwähnt , fahre ich ja meistens in der Stadt damit , ergo auf guten Wegen .

Andererseits bewegt sich meine Spinnrute im Rohr auch kaum , da sie durch das zusammengerollte Karpfen-Keschernetz , welches ebenfalls im Rohr steckt , gut abgepolstert und fixiert wird , ...........kaputtgegangen ist mir noch nichts !

Mußte letztes WE allerdings über von Regen aufgeweichte Kieswege fahren , der Dreck spritzte da nur so hoch ,..... auch auf die außen hängende Rolle , was natürlich nicht so schön ist .

Beim nächsten Mal werde ich es nicht versäumen , eine kleine Plastiktüte/Gefrierbeutel o.Ä. 'drüber zu stülpen .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------

